# Thoughts on the Earth Stove GL40?



## LoftLiving with Gas (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm thinking about purchasing a used Earth Stove GL40 if it looks as good in actuality as it does on the sale page.
Price: $495

I understand that the brand has been bought out by Lennox.  Can anyone provide some general insight into the relative quality of an Earth Stove GL40?

Good? Bad? Jump on it? Jump Clear?

Thank you, cynthia


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 2, 2017)

i'd pass
pretty problematic unit and few parts are still available...


----------

